# education resource



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> while there are gaps in his material atm I highly recommend watching the Big Bad Tech channel on you tube. I'd post the link but i don't have enough post to allow it.


Really? Based on one video you highly recommend it? On your first post? Well I am glad to hear that because it would suck if you just wasted a post shilling for him.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Based on a cursory view of the titles it appears it would be an ok place for an apprentice to get some homework help.

Now if the information is correct or helpful I would have to review the videos and I may look at one or two if I get the time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that they guy who is a friend of Shunk's who wired his load center wrong in the video I put up a few months back?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

splatz said:


> Really? Based on one video you highly recommend it? On your first post? Well I am glad to hear that because it would suck if you just wasted a post shilling for him.


Nowhere did I say I had watched only one video, or that this was my first post. He has a number of videos, many of which I have watched, and I only said that I didn't have enough posts to share a link. But it would suck if YOU wasted a post having the actual information in order to make a intelligent comment.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> Nowhere did I say I had watched only one video, or that this was my first post. He has a number of videos, many of which I have watched, and I only said that I didn't have enough posts to share a link. But it would suck if YOU wasted a post having the actual information in order to make a intelligent comment.


Sorry about that, no offense intended, I didn't think you were a real poster, I thought you were a spammer doing a drive by posting to build some traffic to the channel. I looked at the channel and saw there's just one video and thought it had to be a fake review.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mofos be cray said:


> Nowhere did I say I had watched only one video, or that this was my first post. He has a number of videos, many of which I have watched, and I only said that I didn't have enough posts to share a link. But it would suck if YOU wasted a post having the actual information in order to make a intelligent comment.


Understand there are 10 posts like yours and maybe one is legit.


----------

